
Surviving Childhood Adversity - ca98am79
http://mosaicscience.com/story/surviving-troubled-childhood-resilience-neglect-adversity
======
loveisALLuneed
This article is incredible. According to the Maslow was wrong. Love from
others is more important than food, water and shelter. Is this true? I think
so. In a very real sense, these other physical needs won't be me unless there
is love. The degree of love in our life and resilience in the face of
adversity shapes each person in this world.

~~~
jacalata
Plenty of kids appear to have survived horrific orphanage experiences, growing
up abused, and a complete lack of love. I'm yet to hear of one that made it
without food.

~~~
klibertp
> appear to have survived

Plenty of kids appear to have committed suicide due to such experiences. This
is a very literal example of "survivorship bias" :-)

~~~
efaref
But _some_ survived.

How many survived with zero food?

~~~
klibertp
To be clear, I'm arguing the other way around: not that you can survive
complete lack of food, but that there are people who did not survive complete
lack of love.

~~~
reddytowns
That's confusing coincidence with causality. You can't prove "complete lack of
love", whatever that means, killed them.

~~~
klibertp
I used "complete lack of love" as a short version of what another commenter
wrote: "horrific orphanage experiences, growing up abused, and a complete lack
of love".

I can agree that "complete lack of love" is rather hard to define, but are you
_sure_ that it's just a coincidence, when an abused, humiliated, tortured
person commits suicide?

~~~
jacalata
I'm confident it did cause some of them to commit suicide. I am arguing, as
someone else said - some of them made it. Nobody survived without food.
Therefore it is silly to suggest love is more fundamental than food to
survival.

------
anilgulecha
What's the science of human-relationships called? (not exactly anthropology..)

Whatever it is, it feels like it's gotten much less attention than it
deserves, going by the affect it can have on our lives.

Great article.

~~~
gerbilly
>What's the science of human-relationships called?

I'd say it's a combination of combination of Social psychology [1] and
Developmental Psychology[2]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_Psychology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_Psychology)
[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Developmental_psychology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Developmental_psychology)

